# Judo advice for short/ light guys? (Gi and no gi)



## Ebucskibura (Oct 21, 2016)

Hi, 

I was wondering if anyone had some advice for techniques to focus on in Judo for someone who is quite short and light (5"6 and 120lbs/ 55kg)?

I've had some exposure to basic Judo only through BJJ (ogoshi, osoto gari for example) but find the size difference with other club members means I never come close to pulling these off (obviously aware my general lack of judo exp. plays a part too). I do Wing Chun and Capoeira as well, but neither comes close to Judo in terms of sweeps and throws.

Any advice from seasoned Judo players on where I should focus my efforts, both with and without gi? From what I can find online it seems foot sweeps are ideal, especially from a risk averse viewpoint?

Thanks in advance
E


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 21, 2016)

I'd suggest getting instruction in Judo from Judo coaches. You are only learning some techniques at the moment and not too well by the sound of it, a proper class can give you the whole thing rather that just titbits.


----------



## oaktree (Oct 21, 2016)

Kuzushi and tsukuri
If you are having problems examine these two critical areas


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 21, 2016)

I'm a similar height and weight to you. Was forced to learn judo techniques on people 1-2 hundred pounds heavier than myself. I haven't done judo in about 2 years at this point, but after about 6 months to a year, I still had issues with judo (mainly experience level), but size wasn't one of them. If I could get into position and do it quickly, it was done correctly and I got the throw regardless of size.

I guess the point of this is practice on the biggest men you can, realize when you mess up you're not getting something perfect, and expect months of failure (unless I'm just slow).


----------



## Buka (Oct 21, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk, bro.

I suck at Judo, so take this with a grain of salt. You know you get better with time, training and experience, so hang in there. Every size has it's drawbacks and it's strengths, but if your hips are naturally lower than theirs - that can work for you in some wonderful ways. So again, hang in there.


----------



## frank raud (Oct 21, 2016)

If it makes you feel any better, I'm much bigger than you(5'8" 220), so I get to play with the big boys all the time. One training partner is 6'5" 310lbs of muscle. I can pull off some techniques, others don't work because of size difference. For you, I'd skip osoto for now, ogoshi, tai otoshi, and kosoto would probably be best for your situation. As Tez said, learn judo from a judo instructor. And kuzushi is your friend!


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Oct 21, 2016)

Ebucskibura said:


> who is quite short ...


Work on the "waist control" category techniques:

- One arm wrap around your opponent's waist (control the center part of your opponent's body).
- Another hand control the knee joint of his leg (play with one of his legs).


----------



## Langenschwert (Nov 2, 2016)

Size makes a difference. Stuff like Ippon Seio nage, sode tsurikomi goshi and similar are likely to be useful provided you get your opponent's centre of mass to go over yours.

It's completely normal to not have your throws become reliable until a couple of years have passed. There are some guys in my club I just can't throw because they're huge and ferociously strong. I just get ragdolled. I'm simply not going to be able to throw a 240 lb. power lifter of equal skill with any kind of regularity.


----------



## Jeff_Beish (Nov 13, 2016)

Stand tall.


----------



## Hanshi (Nov 27, 2016)

Ebucskibura said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had some advice for techniques to focus on in Judo for someone who is quite short and light (5"6 and 120lbs/ 55kg)?
> 
> ...






I'm no longer able to practice judo due to disability, but I did make black belt rank years ago.  I'm 5'4" but weigh a bit more than you - an old man, you know.  Most street attackers will give you kuzushi without realizing it but in the dojo you must work for it.  It is imperative that you train under a qualified instructor; I was fortunate to be trained by some of the best.  Only then, and with time and practice, will you develop those skills.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 27, 2016)

If you are

- taller than your opponent, you apply "upper body control - neck, shoulder area)".
- short than your opponent, you apply "lower body control - waist, knee area)".
- same height with your opponent, you can apply both controls.


----------

